# Has anyone ever camped in flint hills (eastern kansas)?



## adanisback (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone has ever camped in flint hills? It spans eastern Kansas to northern-central Oklahoma. 

I was looking at the weather records and the summers-springs do not seem that bad to camp in for a couple months. I would probably start a garden so i can supply myself with food for the time I'm up there too. I know there are some rivers and a few lakes up there so finding water wouldn't be that hard. 

Suggestions/Advice?


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey i have actually. 
Theres alot of good places to do it. I love the flint hills though, very good area to camp in.
I did it for a few weeks earlier this year during the summer. 
It wasnt bad. Theres alot of cool ghost towns and stuff to camp in as well. 
darkkansas.com is a great place to find potential camping areas.


----------



## adanisback (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the info

I'll definitely keep this place on my list of places to go, the mid west is just to beautiful to pass up.

Good luck on your travels Kansas, stay chill my friend


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 9, 2011)

right now u dont even wanna come near eastern ks. fuckin nothin but rain and bloody fuckin snow soon. what a pain in the ass.


----------

